# Romanian "Zăbrăouti" (Zăbrăuţi)



## be.010

Hi guys!

What does "Zăbrăouti" (pronounced as Zăbră-'ooti") mean? It's a family name in Syria and I read it as an area name in Romania... Does it have a certain meaning in Romanian or is it a name of a group of people or...?

Thanks!


----------



## anto33

Hello,

Zăbrăuţi is a tributary of the Siret river in Vrancea county (east side of Romania).
It is also an area name in Ferentari district (Bucharest).
I cannot say that it has a certain meaning in Romanian.


----------



## be.010

Thanks... Those are the same areas I meant...
But could anyone please tell where the word itself came from?!


----------



## OldAvatar

It might have something to do with the word _zăbrea - zăbrele_ (sg. - pl.), which means the vertical iron bars which, for example, fences are made of. Probably the makers of these things used to be named _zăbrăuţi_. But let's wait for others in order to confirm or not such an idea...


----------

